# Pork In The Park Salisbury MD



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 5, 2007)

Anyone else going to Salisbury MD?  

April 20, 21.

www.porkinthepark.org


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Anyone else going to Salisbury MD?
> 
> April 20, 21.
> 
> www.porkinthepark.org



Nope, I'll be in Myrtle with Finney, Woody, Jim and Monkey Boy!  Good luck Bill and Gary!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 5, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy":24cyw8d2]Anyone else going to Salisbury MD?
> 
> April 20 said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Decker (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm not going to Salisbury this year. I'm cutting back and Salisbury is just to early and just to far.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 7, 2007)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> Go get em guys..... Good luck Bill and Gary.....and Brian!! We want to see a 1-2 finish guys. We will be thinking about you while we are in Kings Mountain that weekend smoking along in the Firehouse cook off.
> You guys swap cell numbers with me and we will try to keep in touch during the weekend. Hey Gary........If you want me to, I could give Bill a wake up call early Saturday morning if you are busy with the cooker.



You were saying?


----------

